# Itemized charges



## Ksumansky (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone in ASC's line itemize charges (use a charge master)?  Please let me know, i am curious on how other ASC centers bill for all the supplies they use daily.


----------



## mbort (Aug 29, 2008)

Facility fees are most common.  Its more cost effective than spending the time to itemize as most contracts have a set fee per the old grouper catagories and dont recognize itemized charges.


----------



## smcbroom (Sep 4, 2008)

I guess our ASC tried itemized billing for some reason before I came here and it was a mess, so now we bill per CPT code and groupers and our revenue is coming in at a much better rate.  

Hope this assisted you!


----------

